# WILLIAM MORRIS, Algonquin Regiment



## avacuppa (17 Nov 2013)

I am trying to trace, for a friend, William A. Morris  born about 1896 in Nova Scotia, parents Dennis Morris and Mary McDonald.  brother Dan,  They  lived in Mattawa Ontario and WILLIAM is on the war memorial there.

WILLIAM MORRIS, was said to have died at Vimy Ridge.  I am unable to find him on Ancestry or CWGC or Canadian Archives or the Algonquin Regiment Site, or, anywhere else I have looked, and I am at the end of the road and the end of my tether  now, as I have tried every place I can think of. 

 I do not know WILLIAM'S regiment number and cannot find the attestation papers, so, if anyone has any other leads I can use to look up to find WILLIAM A. MORRIS, please let me know.  

Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## mariomike (17 Nov 2013)

This may help.

Researching Canadian Soldiers of the First World War
http://regimentalrogue.com/misc/researching_first_world_war_soldiers_part1.htm


----------



## old medic (18 Nov 2013)

http://www.cwgc.org/find-war-dead/casualty/81704/MORRIS,%20WILLIAM%20ARTHUR

Pte William Arthur Morris
Service Number 410547
killed 28 October 1916 at age 21
Parents Son of D. R. and Mary Morris, of Mattawa, Ontario.
Buried Contay British Cemetary,  Contay, Somme, France 
Plot - III. D. 28.


Front of his attestation papers show a date of birth of 28 September 1895 in Boston Mass. USA
http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/databases/cef/001042-119.02-e.php?image_url=http://data2.archives.ca/cef/gpc011/508796a.gif&id_nbr=204879

Rear of form:
http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/databases/cef/001042-119.02-e.php?image_url=http://data2.archives.ca/cef/gpc011/508796b.gif&id_nbr=204879


modified to add :  He was part of the 38th Battalion, suggest you visit / contact this site:

http://38thbattalion.blogspot.ca/


----------



## avacuppa (31 Dec 2013)

I would like to say Thank You to everyone for their kind help with my query in finding William Arthur Morris.


----------

